# Hyd fluid



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

Where do you add hyd fluid to a jl254 lenar
Tractor Also does it use 80/90 w any where on trans or ?
I have no service manual on it I only see one place to add something as per fluid or 80 / 90 w plug right in front of seat on floor thanks got your help Robert


----------

